# Kois



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

hallo zusammen

Ich wolte mal wissen was ihr über kois  wisst

z.b. Verhalten nahrung usw. :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Koi master schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wolte mal wissen was ihr über kois  wisst



Da wills aber einer wissen .

Geht in Deckung wenn Rainer kommt.

Der haut euch alle um wenns und Koi geht.

 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Ich interesiere mich sehr für kois deshalb wäre ich sehr dankbar über gute tipps und links


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo "Koi-Master", 

dann fangen wir mal ganz von vorne an: 

Die Mehrzahl von Koi ist Koi.   

Kois gibt es nicht.   


Und Hallo im Forum. 


Bis dann, 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

@Rainer: 
wollte ich auch gerade schreiben 

@Master:

tja, den besten Link hast Du ja bereits gefunden, sonst wärst Du nicht hier 
Aber, ansonsten musst Du schon anfangen zu fragen, einfach so aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern ist ziemlich fad, weil alles schon mal gesagt worden ist ...

was willst denn wissen?

Grundlegendes:
mindestens 1000l pro Koi bei SEHR GUTER FILTERUNG,
im Normalfall besser 2000l rechnen, weil seltern der filter das Prädikat SEHR GUT verdient.

mindestens 4 Koi pro Teich --> "Herdentiere"


richtiges Futter zur richtigen (Jahres-)Zeit in der richtigen Menge (nicht zuviel, nicht zu wenig)

...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Koi master schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Koi-Master!

Ich habe nur ein bissen Spaß gemacht. Nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

Mauriziooooo, 

du sollst das Gelubber in den Griff bekommen, einen Abstrich machen, den Filter fertigstellen, eine Leckage finden und und und. 


Nicht Internetsurfen!!!!!!!!!!!  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2006)

:depp:       :?  8)     :twisted:    :cry:    :razz:      :!:   dea:  :arrow:  :|  :mrgreen:  ;D  :  :ja:  :nein:  :/    :<  ;(  :tot:  :zzz:  :  :juggle:  :top:  :flop:  :bindagegen:  :bindafür:  :abgelehnt:  :augenauf:  :lupe:  :stumm:  :frown:  :gruebel:  :nixweiss:    :help:  :  :tach:  :  :schlaumeier:  :licht:  deadev:  dee:  :ertrink:  :gut:  :biggthumpup:  :zustimm:  :yau:  :respekt:  :saddev:  :flamingdev:  :grinsevil:  :balloon:  :blume:  :flower:  :kleeblatt:  :angel:  :knuddel:  :  :  :hearts:  :freude:  dev:  :  rre:  :freak:  :strandedev:  :clowm:  :troll;  :cyclop:  :smilingplanet:  :usa:  :english:  :francais:  :french:  :scherzkeks:  :alien:  :snake:  :spot:  :grindev:  ale:  :embarrassed:  :  :versteck:  :grosseaugen:  :  :unknown:  :anonym:  :female:  :male:  :yingyang:  :blackwhite:  :tear:  :runterdrueck:  :steinigung:  :  :buhu:  :keks:  :grrdev:  :angry:  :verweis:  :stupid:  :  :argue:  :wall:  :willnicht:  :  :aerger:  :banned:  :  :fight:  :apfel:  :robinhood:  :  :bgdev:  ntrigant:  ll:  :  nceldoc:  :gaehn:  :muede:  :sleeping:  :snoopy:  :time:  :bia:  :__ wein:  :glasswim:  :fisch:  :schaf:  :runningdog:  :wecker:  :sleepingcow:  ffe:  :fastfood:  :raucher:  :bandit:  cool:  :megacool:  :heiss:  :jump:  :les:  :vielposten:  en:  :ritter:  :mukkies:  :sport:  rate:  lympia:  :telefon:  :blah:  :machkaputt:  :windows:  :birthday:  :musik:  :tanz:  :lah:  :kuerbis:  :teddy:  mas:  :santa:  :santaclaus:  :snowman:  :tannenbaum:  :meeting:  :magic:  


Rainerrrrr, 

ich habe aber keine Lust mich nur um den Teich zu kümmern. 

Ich brauch Urlaub. 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

boh das sind viele links       

danke rainer


dadurch werde ich bestimmt schlau  dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

danke danke

der Rechner für das gewicht ist echt klasse :razz:  :razz:  :razz:


----------

